# Vaccinating your child? This giveaway is for you!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

*If you've made the choice to vaccinate your children, or may consider doing so in the futur**e, this giveaway is for you. **Enter to win one of three great prizes from Vaccishield! *

Mothering is a long-time advocate of inspiring and assisting parents to make informed decisions about their child's health. Catherine Clinton is one of those parents, and her desire to make informed decisions for her son led her to design Vaccishield - a nutritional supplement for children before, during and after vaccinations. *Read about the ingredients* in Vaccishield, and learn more about understanding probiotics in Catherine's recent blog post.



*Three Mothering members* will have a chance to try VacciShield for free! Three members will be randomly chosen and announced here and on Facebook. Each winner will receive one unit of Vaccishield, valued at $26.99!

*To Enter *
1) Reply to this thread!

2) For a second entry - *"Like" VacciShield* and *Mothering on Facebook,* then come back and let us know you did!

*Rules*

Please read the *Terms and Condition*s of the contest before entry. The contest will close Monday, November 4, 2013. Winners will be determined by random draw! Good luck!


----------



## VEforlife (Aug 14, 2013)

I would love this for my baby!


----------



## Emily A (Aug 12, 2013)

Would love this!!


----------



## DownToEarth (Nov 14, 2006)

I would love this. As a foster parent I don't have the option to not vaccinate, so having something that would help their little bodies handle the vaccinations is good.

ETA that I liked the Vaccisheild facebook page and I have already been a fan of the Mothering page.


----------



## Janna Ledbetter (Jul 2, 2013)

Would love to win this for my little man!


----------



## Emily A (Aug 12, 2013)

I like VacciShield and Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Megan Cottrell (Oct 21, 2013)

This is awesome! I have been giving my son probiotics, but I didn't know there was a specific product with everything that would help their little systems deal with vaccinations. I have been stressed about continuing vaccines since we found out that my son has lead poisoning - don't want any other heavy metals like aluminum introduced - but I'm also worried about him contracting these serious illnesses. This would help me be more confident that he'll be okay!


----------



## Gmomma2013 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have liked both pages


----------



## mommymoose (May 29, 2004)

after 9+ years of extremely delayed and barely any vaccines, we have decided to begin vax'ing... this would definitely put our minds and hearts at ease. Liked both on FB, too!!!


----------



## mommymoose (May 29, 2004)

yep, i liked them  no, i loved them!!


----------



## twmaple (Oct 21, 2013)

Would love to win! Liked both Mothering and VacciShield on FB!


----------



## brittnewman (Oct 21, 2013)

I would really love to win this!


----------



## emilyscof (Oct 21, 2013)

Liked Vaccishield and already liked Mothering!


----------



## emilyscof (Oct 21, 2013)

Liked vaccishield and already liked Mothering!


----------



## Tracy Proffitt (Oct 21, 2013)

I dont vaccinate nor do I consider it in the future but I noticed your probiotic is gluten and dairy free and my 2nd has food allergies to both so I thought I may try out your product. For now I am using papaya enzymes because they are gluten and dairy free.


----------



## brittnewman (Oct 21, 2013)

I have "liked" both Mothering Magazine and Vaccishield on facebook, to earn a second entry in the giveaway! Thanks!


----------



## Tracy Proffitt (Oct 21, 2013)

liked both pages. Would like to win this product to check it out.


----------



## franklinwoman (Oct 21, 2013)

My daughter is five months pregnant and we have been having long conversations about the pros and cons of vaccinations. She has educated herself and is planning on vaccinating, but continues to be very concerned about possible side effects. Winning Vaccishield would ease her mind and heart a bit. Looks like a great product. I already "liked" Mothering, and now have "liked" Vaccishield too.


----------



## happyenglish6 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been spreading out vaccinating over a much longer period of time and only give one vaccine at a time. This would be a great addition to my plan!


----------



## thegracefullady (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like a much needed product, would love to have some!


----------



## thegracefullady (Apr 9, 2008)

I've liked both Mothering and Vaccishield!


----------



## Kei Jager (Oct 22, 2013)

I love this idea!!!


----------



## teacherlcrn (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds like a great product


----------



## Librarychick (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to try this!


----------



## Librarychick (Jun 23, 2011)

I like both mothering and vaccishield.


----------



## jdstuf (Feb 16, 2013)

What a great opportunity! Thank you!


----------



## jdstuf (Feb 16, 2013)

I "liked" both on Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

very interested to try this!


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

liked


----------



## Amy R (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes please!


----------



## Amy R (Mar 27, 2012)

I liked both on facebook.


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

Replying!

I've heard good things about this.


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

And I've liked the pages on Facebook.


----------



## skinnyloveBC (Jan 12, 2012)

Would like to win this!


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

I would love this. Our baby gets a very bad fever after vaccinations and would love it if your product helped that!


----------



## jmfreedly (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like a very good product!


----------



## Cat77 (Nov 9, 2011)

Delaying vaxxing here on out, but enter me please!


----------



## Laura Debiasi (Oct 25, 2013)

expecting baby #1, will need to vaccinate for day care. would love to win!


----------



## Laura Debiasi (Oct 25, 2013)

like mothering on fb


----------



## Laura Debiasi (Oct 25, 2013)

like vaccisheild on fb


----------



## thebyr (Oct 4, 2011)

I want! I need! Baby goes for his 2 month appt soon.. we'll be discussing a vax plan. I liked both mothering and vaccishield on FB


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

I would love to try this out for my baby!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

I would love to try this out for my baby!


----------



## teminy (Mar 1, 2007)

I already "liked" Mothering.com on FB, now I "like" VacciShield, too!


----------



## cecone (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm excited to learn about this product. It sounds just like right







thank you for the chance to win it for free.


----------



## SolRai (Oct 4, 2013)

What a great innovation. Why didn't I think of this years ago for my boys...


----------



## twingirlmom (May 27, 2005)

What a great idea !! Wondering why I haven't heard of it.


----------



## ka2003 (Sep 10, 2012)

We do vaccinate but do only two at a time. This would be really helpful with our daughter who is 4 and son who is due in 3 weeks! Thanks!


----------



## ka2003 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've Liked both Mothering and VacciShield on FB. Thanks!


----------



## blogan115 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would love this! Liked both on fb, too!


----------



## rochellep3 (May 26, 2004)

would love a chance to try this. I am just about to start vaccinating my teens


----------



## georgiapa (Sep 29, 2007)

I am so interested in this product! Would love to win.


----------



## MashaS (Apr 12, 2012)

yes please!


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

I would love this!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting idea!


----------



## MrsKatie (Jun 11, 2011)

yes please!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

interested

also liked on facebook


----------



## mrsdonut (Sep 30, 2013)

yes, please!


----------



## teacozy (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, I'll enter!


----------



## TiredMomOf2 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd love to win this, as my 5 year old is on a delayed catch-up vaccine schedule that will last about 10 months. He'll be using a lot of some type of immune support and gentle metal detox.


----------



## TiredMomOf2 (Nov 1, 2013)

I liked both VacciShield and Mothering on their Facebook pages!


----------



## JenniO11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who entered!









Our randomly generated winners were post #28, #41 and #21 - @fayebond, @Thebyr and @thegracefullady ! Congrats fayebond, Thebyr and thegracefullady! Look for a PM from me!


----------



## thebyr (Oct 4, 2011)

yay!!!!! so glad I won!


----------



## thegracefullady (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, thank you so much for hosting this! Very excited )


----------



## MummaBooba (Nov 28, 2013)

Would love to win, I've been holding off on one year bad for my son because I'm so nervous about them. This would be great to help ease some worry:treehugger:treehugger


----------

